# My Best In Show mice



## gerana (Jul 21, 2009)

Last saturday we had the mice show in Finland (Vantaa) where Dave Bumford was the judge.
I'd like to introduce my dear shs pink eyed ivory female which was the Best In Show mouse 

Girl who took Dave's heart (Dave told me that he wanted to take her home with him )

_Cry Of An Angel_ (5 month)


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

congratulations.Your mouse looks a worthy winner and Dave is well thought of over here.


----------



## WNTMousery (Jun 2, 2010)

She is gorgeous! Congratulations!


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Awesome mouse! Congrats!


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

She is lovely, her ears are huge and very veiny!


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

Congratulations, she is stunning 
Such a beautiful face, and those ears!


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

By the way, do you have any shots of her body or tail?


----------



## gerana (Jul 21, 2009)

Thank you all! 



Jack Garcia said:


> By the way, do you have any shots of her body or tail?


Of course. Here some pics!


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Excellent! I want to steal her tail!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

congratulations!!
She is very pretty


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Oh my dear Lord, she is stunning.

I want her.

How much is a plane to Finland? And can I smuggle mice in my pocket to take home?? Hehehehe

W xx


----------



## GypsyTails (Jul 14, 2010)

Oh my gosh, she is absolutely gorgeous! And from the looks of it, very agile! Congrats!


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Deservedly best in show - she is a stunner!!


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

simply stunning!


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

That's the mouse I've been looking for all my life  Does she have a sister, hee hee.


----------



## gerana (Jul 21, 2009)

Thank you all  I tell regarts to her from you, fans! 

Yes she has a few sisters and brothers but they're not as beautiful as she is. But her brother _Cloud Kingdom_ and sister _Concrete Sunblock_ has 3 champion points also.  
Maybe I should take some pics of them too sometimes..


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Oh I bet your bucks are gorgeous... I do love a good stud buck!! hehe So handsome!!


----------



## Elven (Apr 18, 2010)

Those ears are huge! Onnea! 
The competition in Finlands mouse-shows is actually guite tough, there are some serious breeders here. (But I still miss some of the colours that are only available across the ocean...)


----------



## JustMouse (Jul 23, 2010)

Wow, that is a really beautiful mouse. Her ears.... ahh! Congratulations!


----------



## gerana (Jul 21, 2009)

_Cry Of An Angel_ is living with a nice sh pew buck right now.. Hopefully she makes more pretty mice for me


----------



## Lottiz (Feb 8, 2010)

sounds perfect! I'll take the next boat to you and collect a bunch! I'm living next door to you (Sweden)


----------



## Taegan (Sep 13, 2010)

well done! gosh! i sooooo want her!


----------



## gerana (Jul 21, 2009)

Lottiz, sure  if we get things organized well, we can make some swaps when Elven is coming to Sweden? Or,.. that's what I heard from her. 

About my little angel;

_Cry Of An Angel_ yesterday with her beautiful huge babybelly <3 ..Should pop any minute now


----------



## Jodiee182_x (Aug 8, 2010)

wow, she's so gorgeous!


----------



## Lottiz (Feb 8, 2010)

Gerana; she looks fantastic! 
My lovely darlings are still babies and I need a fre generations to be able to offer tricolors, rumpwhites, reds and so on. No hurry. I really look forward to meet you and your mice one day 

You have to update the babies from the beauriful doe. Even if I can't have any babis now I want to drool :*


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

stunning mouse


----------



## gerana (Jul 21, 2009)

Angel's babies couple days ago. Can't wait the final outlook... resent


----------



## Elven (Apr 18, 2010)

:love So lovely they are. Im sure they will grow up to be extragorgeous, just like their mom.


----------



## Lottiz (Feb 8, 2010)

Gerana; do you have pews for sale at the show 23:d of oct? You got a PM


----------



## icedmice (Oct 4, 2009)

Unbelievable  .
Note to self: must "borrow" international mousey.


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

very very nice


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

There cant be a single person on here who wouldnt want that mouse in their shed. Outstanding in every way conratulations.


----------



## gerana (Jul 21, 2009)

Heheh... _Cry Of An Angel _was today AGAIN Best In Show mice :lol: (by finnish judge). 
I'm very very surprised bacause she had her babies 5 weeks ago.. Now she can apply the value of the Champion with her 8 champion points.

She rocks! :twisted:


----------



## Lottiz (Feb 8, 2010)

WOW!!!! Send all her pewbabies to me now!!!


----------

